# Healing time for a sprain? ...



## Johanna312 (May 12, 2008)

Hi,

My 1 year old girl(German Shepherd mix) has a limp that I noticed 2 Sunday nights ago on her right hind leg. We waited a few days to see if it got better but it didn't really so then we took her to the vet last Thursday(Jul-3).

The vet manipulated her leg thoroughly and said she had good flexion and showed no pain. She'll put weight on the leg and she seems to feels fine. Jumping, wanting to play. You don't know how hard it is to keep her still! I'am trying lol. 

The vet thinks she sprained her knee and said try to keep her low key and to just watch her for a couple weeks and if it wasn't any better to come back in.

(Side question - Does she mean couple weeks from when we noticed it or from the appointment?)

Well now its Wednesday and and she hasn't really improved except for maybe _slightly_ - so my question is, how long does a sprain take to heal generally? I'm sure its just my lack of patience and me having worryitis(lol) but I thought I might begin to see some more improvement?

I know it depends on how bad the sprain is. With sprains do you usually see complete improvement(i.e. she wakes up and the limp is gone completely)or more gradual?

Appreciate any resposes!


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Johanna312 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My 1 year old girl(German Shepherd mix) has a limp that I noticed 2 Sunday nights ago on her right hind leg. We waited a few days to see if it got better but it didn't really so then we took her to the vet last Thursday(Jul-3).
> 
> ...


a bad sprain can take months to heal ..... I am dealing with this now with one of my boys.... he is on 4-6 weeks of crate rest..... for spraining his knee ..... at least we hope its just a sprain.... 

I can tell you that in March I was pushed by 7 dogs down a flight of stairs and sprained my ankle very badly..... I stopped having to wear the boot the beginning of June and I still step wrong and it aches even now..... 

sprains take a long time

I would make sure you are doing controlled walking and no running or jumping.... and that means no jumping on or off couches or beds ..... and resting in teh crate for at least the first two weeks (from the time you went to the vet) a bad sprain can take months to heal .... 

oh and my boy is just a year as well..... 
s


----------



## Maggpie (May 21, 2008)

^^^^ I agree.............. crate rest for at least 2 weeks is what I have always dealt with and then you even have to be cautious after that.


----------



## Johanna312 (May 12, 2008)

We don't have a crate so haven't been doing crate-rest. Yeah, we really haven't been too good on the non-running front. We've tried but sometimes you just can't stop her. Yesterday when I was in the kitchen I heard running and there she was doing a huge greyhound-like-zoomie  all through the house! I of course went and stopped her.

I thought maybe she'd torn her ACL. But wouldn't a dog show some kind of pain or at the least hold their foot up off the ground more often than not? Vet didn't think it was that.

Could it be a early sign of hip dysplasia?

I've read and re-read and given myself a handful of new grey hairs in the process  all the symptoms of HD and she hasn't/doesn't show any symptoms other than the limp. Fine with jumping, standing on her hind legs - didn't show any outward signs of pain when the vet pulled her leg straight back which I've read some dogs with HD would show a sign of pain.

Think we'll have to buy a crate!


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Johanna312 said:


> We don't have a crate so haven't been doing crate-rest. Yeah, we really haven't been too good on the non-running front. We've tried but sometimes you just can't stop her. Yesterday when I was in the kitchen I heard running and there she was doing a huge greyhound-like-zoomie  all through the house! I of course went and stopped her.
> 
> I thought maybe she'd torn her ACL. But wouldn't a dog show some kind of pain or at the least hold their foot up off the ground more often than not? Vet didn't think it was that.
> 
> ...


my understanding is that an ACL tear would be very very painful.... and yes would be showing all the time.... 

Like I said we just had the same diagnosis about a month ago in a year old flat coat.... now try and keep a flat coat quiet in a house of 7 dogs.... its a challenge.... 

The way I thought about this is ..... I Love my dog (Meir is his name) and if he is dysplastic and I dont think he is simply because like you he shows no other symptoms.... it doesn't matter because I love him and it will stink of course as he is a show dog and one that I want to eventually breed .... and of course if he has ortho problems I won't show or breed him.... and yes it will stink but it won't change how I feel or care about him.... 

That having been said.... my understanding is the instinct and zoomies will over ride pain and it is when the zoomies stop that you can see distinct limping and favoring.... 

if your dog is crate trained then definitely get a crate.... and use that 

if your dog is not crate trained then I would not crate your dog at this point.... rather I would find an area or a room that you can contain your dog with a baby gate and give him a bed and a couple toys because a dog freaking out in a crate is not rest.... the other option that some people use is to hitch the dog to them so the dog is always with them and can't get the zoomies.... 

outside only on leash walking 

then to be honest once your dog heals from this sprain.... I would definitely get him crate trained.... simply because it is an easy way to contain your dog.... and if your dog ever has to go to the vet and be in a crate he is used to it and it doesn't add stress..... plus at a kennel....etc.... there are many benefits to having dogs crate trained .... this is just one of them..... 

good luck 
s


----------



## Johanna312 (May 12, 2008)

Yeah thats what I thought about the ACL being really painful. And oh no! I didn't mean to imply if my girl had HD that would somehow make feel differently towards her(if it came off that way). Of course nothing would ever make me feel differently towards her. 

We have a baby gate so maybe for the time being we'll just use that to keep her in the living room for now. Don't why I didn't think of that before.

Many thanks


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Johanna312 said:


> Yeah thats what I thought about the ACL being really painful. And oh no! I didn't mean to imply if my girl had HD that would somehow make feel differently towards her(if it came off that way). Of course nothing would ever make me feel differently towards her.
> 
> We have a baby gate so maybe for the time being we'll just use that to keep her in the living room for now. Don't why I didn't think of that before.
> 
> Many thanks


I didnt take it that way..... 
its just I know how you feel..... because you worry and worry about it but ultimately what would you do about it anyway so whats the point of worrying about it.... I guess that is what I meant to say... it isn'tgoing to change how you feel about your dog... so why worry.... 
I know exactly how you feel, I feel the same about my boy... 
hoping a little rest and relaxation does it for you 
s


----------

